# Raven and Sterling!



## Peepers (Apr 30, 2016)

welcome to the adventures of Raven the Rex and her BF Sterling the Dwarf! (previously Sienna...turns out she is a he and he was promptly neutered!) they live free in my bedroom only caged at night, and are little trouble makers! its common to find them lounging on my bed when i come into my room, and sometimes they like to unmake my bed, and other times then burrow under my covers, they have a castle that they love! made up of things to shred, and blankets to pull around!


----------



## Azerane (May 1, 2016)

Hello there, Raven and Sterling are just gorgeous! I'm looking forward to hearing about more of their adventures.


----------



## pani (May 1, 2016)

What gorgeous buns!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 5, 2016)

Very cute, but I think they'd like living in Vegas better, Hint Hint!!


----------



## BlackMiniRex (May 8, 2016)

sterling and raven are adorable! i would love to keep Andy in my room (my sister would not let me though!:rollseyes)


----------



## Ivythelionhead (May 8, 2016)

Hhahha awe what a cute pair.


----------



## MiniLopMad (May 12, 2016)

So cute


----------



## bright_eyes (May 26, 2016)

So adorable! We look forward to more pictures.


----------



## Lokin4AReason (May 26, 2016)

they are looking but cute. i bet that they get away w/ almost everything =0)


----------



## Peepers (Oct 6, 2016)

hello folks we are back! we have had a long story, a few months ago, while hanging with with Sterling and Raven, I glanced over and noticed something in Ravens eye, it was just a little dot but was inside her eye, so off to the vet we went, the vet was at a loss, she though Tumor on fist instinct but was thrown because she is so young(9 months at the time), she was put on Metacam while she consulted a specialist, after consulting the specialist it was thought either Tumor or injury, she was then put on eye drops and was told to call if any changes. suddenly her eye looks a LOT worse, I called the vet, was told she would call me back. nothing. called again, again told she would call me back. nothing again. her eye continued to get worse while I kept calling the vet, the last day before I blew up I called and was told "what? are you sure, we have no record of any calls and I have you down I will make sure she calls you" nothing. at this point her eye looks AWFUL, so I put her in her carrier and just walk into the vet clinic. there response? "are you sure your in the right clinic? we have no record of any calls" :soapbox but at least we saw the vet, who apologized and did not charge for the exam, Ravens eye had ruptured and needed removed pronto, she was booked in for the following morning. it gets better, I arrive with her the following morning, clerk looks at me confused, no clue as to why I was there with Raven. because nobody bothered to pull her file or note anywhere anything about her surgery. she goes looking up her file and see's a note on the bottom, noting that she was getting her eye removed that morning. I had to sit there for over a half an hour waiting for them to sort everything out and prepare the paperwork. Raven came through her surgery great, she is now a one eyed bunny! and if anything MORE outgoing them she was prior lol, the only bad part was having to keep Raven and Sterling separate until the stitches came out, they did not appreciate it, and the day before Raven said "screw this" and found a way through the barrier while I was at work lol. we had a biopsy done on her eye, and she does have underlying health issues that caused the Rupture but its manageable! 

Rae and Sterling ar 11 months old now and as active and adventurous as they ever were despite being short 1 eye!


----------

